
Show HN: Dotnet-script to generate POCO classes from your database - szaszattila
https://github.com/attilaszasz/Pocos-Generator
======
szaszattila
A port of EZPoco T4 templates to .Net Core 2.0+ using dotnet-script.

Generates POCO classes from your database tables and views. For SQL Server,
also generates a class with names of stored procedures, and a class with the
name and columns of table-valued parameters.

